# So Bad It's Funny.



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=016

This _has _to be the worst bodge in history.

For the amusement of yourselves and others, please list all the flaws with this dial.

I'll start with 'f what???'


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Gawd, it looks like he borrowed Tipex and a stencil out of the kids pencil case to redial it, and then had a sneezing fit.

That's the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm intrigued by a HK seller - and then a HK buyer who registered in 2005 but has a zero feedback - just crawled out from under a rock?









Trouble is he may well shill bid up against some unsuspecting soul









As has been said before, fleabay should have an expert panel paid to look at stuff like this and pull it!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Someone's gonna be veery disappointed - Â£125 quid disappointed


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

That's terrible. I have that exact same model of Seamaster. Except mine isn't a 3*000*Hz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

oops ,not good mate


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Jase, I've just noticed your forum housework


----------

